# Snuffles is so huffy.



## Crasholina (Aug 8, 2010)

This Friday past (the 6th) I brought home my first hedgie. He's a cute little three month old albino. After much deliberation, I've decided to name him Snuffles, on account of his constant huffing. Though I'm starting to worry. I had seen him 2 times before I bought him home, and both times he was extremely friendly and relaxed. You could touch his chin or grab his little feet. Now I know he needs time to adjust to his new home, but I'm not seeing a huge amount of progress. He is always balled up and huffing very loudly. I try to bribe him with mealworms, but he never takes them from my hand. Sometimes he takes them if I place them near him, but only after he's unballed. He also has been biting a little recently. The first few times I guessed I smelled yummy, since he once anointed with me (quite lazily, though haha). But the other day he bit me and held on as I moved my hand. It was a little shocking. He doesn't really break the skin, but it's definitely unpleasant. I tried putting an old shirt of mine in his cage, which he sleeps under, but I don't know if it makes a differences. I haven't been able to pick him up (since he balls up) or hold him, since he either runs away or balls up. 
So I guess what I'm wondering is if this is normal, and he needs more adjusting time? It's hard to believe his character just changed, so he should go back to his lovely self....right?
I'm willing to work with him, he's just to cute not to.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

First off, don't hand feed him anymore as that can lead to biting. Either put the mealies down as you said you have done or put them in a little dish so that he doesn't associate your fingers with food. He has only been at your place for a week now, you have to remember that everything and everyone he has ever known is suddenly gone and he's suddenly in a new place with new people. You need to take him out every day and spend time bonding with him. This can be just him sitting on your lap in a ball or however he wants to be. Cover him with a blanket or something so that he feels secure. When you try getting him out of his cage use the t-shirt or a small blanket to pick him up even if he's balled up, that's normal. I'm sure that once he gets used to you and being handled by you he will go back to his sweet self.


----------



## Dr Robotnik (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had my baby since last Sunday. I've been waking him up every night around 9:30, he's all puffy until I take him out of the cage. I usually give him 10-15 minutes after I wake him to, well, wake up and not be so snippy. It makes a world of difference when I pull him out.

He's almost to the point where he'll run into my cupped hands, though then he'll start annointing himself. Not so fond of that, but the wife finds it adorable so I must suffer for her amusement.

When you wake him give him some time to get up, but don't let him go back to sleep. See if that helps.


----------



## Crasholina (Aug 8, 2010)

Ha, okay. I'm glad this is normal. He's just my first hedgie and I want to make sure everything is good for him. He normally doesn't take the food in my hands anyway, but that's a good point. I'll quit feeding him from my fingers.
I take him out every night for about 30-45 mins, I guess every one is just different. I'm sure he'll be fine then. n__n
I cant wait to upload pics and brag about him. He's too cute.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome & congrats on Snuffles! I can't wait to see pictures. I don't know if this helps or not, but when I get my Cholla every night, I notice a big difference in him if I wake him up vs get him after he's already up. For my boy, if he's up & running around his cage, he will huff & ball up & it's a bit more difficult for me to get him. Then he's a bit cranky for the rest of our cuddle time. However, if I wake him up, I can get him out of the cage & into my arms before he knows what hit him. Then he just snuggles & sleeps & is fine. 
Every hedgie is different. I guess, just try different things & see if any of it helps.


----------



## Crasholina (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm noticing that Snuffles is a glutton for mealworms (naturally) so I've been bribing him out of his ball with those =P He seems to like when I talk to him and pet his back, so that even when I stop he stays out and is more relaxed. 
We are slowly, but surely, making progress.

I'll make a thread on a different board to show him off, since I don't wanna spam the behavior and personality forums with all of his cuteness. =P


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh yes, bribes can do wonders with a hedgie.  Bribes and a lot of patience. Building a relationship with your hedgie can take a lot of perseverance but each time they show you a sign that they trust you a little more, it feels like such a grand thing, it's quite a feeling.


----------

